# Racing Pigeon



## Clodagh (26 June 2016)

Like I need another pet. I picked up a pigeon on the drive the other day, he was very nearly dead. I don't know if a red kite had hit him but he is lame and has a damaged wing. I put him in a brooder cage in the shed for a couple of days and he perked up. I didn't note his ring number as I thought he would soon go home. I let him go three days ago and he is just silly tame, he follows me around while I do the chickens, flying from post to post, and comes in the house if we leave the back door open. I have named him Boris, as he is a bit ruffled! The labradors keep nearly picking him up, he is now so fat he will never go home and I am stuck with him forever.


----------



## hackneylass2 (27 June 2016)

http://www.rpra.org/stray-reporting/

In case Boris drives you nuts!


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2016)

hackneylass2 said:



http://www.rpra.org/stray-reporting/

In case Boris drives you nuts!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you. I picked him up again this morning, to get him out of the kitchen sink, but still didn't look, just shoved him out the back door. Will note it next time.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 June 2016)

Same has happened to me - contacted the owner and they said to wring it's neck as it wouldn't survive in the wild and was obviously no good as a racer. I didn't and now he lives with my chickens.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 June 2016)

Could he have hit an over head wire? That is quite a common occurrence.


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Could he have hit an over head wire? That is quite a common occurrence.
		
Click to expand...

Not where I found him, but he could have done prior to that. He still isn't right, a bit hunched up when sitting, but flies well, he does laps of the garden every now and then, but still standing on one leg.

Equidae - a friend told me to neck him but unless he keeps ******** on the kitchen table he is quite safe.


----------



## Carlosmum (27 June 2016)

We had one arrive in the yard last week.  Still happily flapping around, it looks well just doesn't want to leave.  I guess the cats will get it in time.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 June 2016)

Contact the link mentioned above: if it is a racing pigeon there might well be a reward offered!! (sometimes, depending on the value of the bird, not just peanuts either!). If this is the case then make sure you hand the bird over PERSONALLY to the owner...... not to anyone else. We were caught out like this when a racing pigeon came down here. Just saying....... i.e. don't hand it over to an intermediary coz they'll only pocket the dosh.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 June 2016)

Have you held him and opened his wing feathers to inspect his primary flight feathers?  Many owners have their name,  address and 'phone number inked on.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Have you held him and opened his wing feathers to inspect his primary flight feathers?  Many owners have their name,  address and 'phone number inked on.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Next time I evict him from somewhere he shouldn't be I will have a look. Thanks all.


----------



## hackneylass2 (28 June 2016)

Yep. depending on the bird, he could be necked (or you would probably be advised to do the deed yourself) or it could be a valuable bird, some are worth silly money!
Fight feathers may prob be easier to read than the ring.  If he's valuable you could always hold him hostage! Even really good flyers can be waylaid by weather or other misfortune.

Payback or pie...you decide


----------



## Clodagh (28 June 2016)

He has declared he is now living on the coal shed roof, which suits me.


----------



## Clodagh (3 July 2016)

He has found the bedroom window. We used to sleep with the window open and the curtains too; no longer! At 6am yesterday Boris arrived on the bed, he must have heard my voice when I put the kettle on. We shut the curtains last night and when I got up and opened the them this morning there was a very aggreived pigeon demanding his breakfast. What have I done to deserve this? I think he needs a dovecote and a mate! Not that I know how to sex a pigeon.


----------



## adamntitch (3 July 2016)

Post a pic if you can will be able to give you an idea of sex


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2016)

Here he is.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 July 2016)

'He' has a 2016 ring,  he seems very well grown and mature so even though he's yet to mature,  he's a He,  I reckon!  Young males can appear to be female,  because they haven't matured.  He hasn't got much of an eye,  yet.

He also has a race ring,  it would seem,  though is it?  He's correctly a Blue-bar. 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2016)

Thank you Alec. I hope he wasn't on his maiden flight!
Next time I catch him I really will make a note of his ring, but I don't want to catch him unecessarily as he is so tame.


----------



## Maesfen (5 July 2016)

We had one appear about six weeks ago, obviously very weak - but sound.  He stayed and palled up with our bantams, was almost tame but wouldn't let us catch him to read his ring, then last week he was missing for the day but back the next; stayed another couple of days and has been gone since last Friday.  I'd be very surprised if he's back after this time;I just hope he's made it home alright.

Yours seems a great character and pet; you'll miss him if he goes I bet, I know we miss ours even if we couldn't catch him.


----------



## alfiesowner (15 July 2016)

I doubt he'll go now anyway! Sounds like you want to be annoyed by him and get rid but just can't quite force yourself to ;-)


----------

